# Hobbit-inspired Air New Zealand Flight Safety Video



## Eledhwen (Nov 8, 2012)

I got this, courtesy of my nephew, who lives in NZ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBlRbrB_Gnc#!


----------

